# Golf R Rising Blue VS Opti-Coat



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another thread on Golf R's and you guessed it's in Rising Blue !
That's three now that I have Opti-Coated and I probably have another Rising Blue one to do but it will be a two door instead !

I like working on these cars even if they are not the usual exotics I work on ,the paint is very hard your typical VAG paint !

This is how the paint looked like on this one day old Golf R 










After









Before










After



















Before










50/50 shot










These are products I tested on this paint



















They worked very well with very long working time and no dust !
They work very similar to the Menzerna New Generation of polishes which I also used on this car as well as these were only small sample bottles that were given to me to test out so I was runnning out of product very quickly 
Another great product from Optimum which I will add to my polishing arsenal they were designed for ceramic paints and correct and remove 1200 grit sanding marks( That's the compound II ) they use the Super Micro Abrasive Technology similar to Meguiar's the Optimum finishing polish works like the Menzerna 85RD and the Scholl Concepts S40 .

Getting there !

These shots were taken after day one of paint correction ! No Opti-Coat was used at this stage just plain compounding and finishing polish !













































































































This is the end result of two and half days work of paint correction plus Opti-Coat !

Please enjoy !









































































I managed to get some outside shots before the heavens opened ( we are in winter here in Melbourne , Australia .









































































Thanks for reading I hope you enjoyed my write up !

Best Regards

Mario

*

Coming up next !


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

That looks lovely  Well done! 
That Opti-coat really does leave a lovely finish


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent work, really grand deep looking shine for such a light colour, love these Golfs, only thing it need two less doors to make it a perfect Golf :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Mario, some excellent finished shots:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Really superb work there Mario , just love your details. :thumb:

The Blue came incredible deep , awesome correction.


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

nice color, nice reflection


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Pookini said:


> That looks lovely  Well done!
> That Opti-coat really does leave a lovely finish


Thanks Pookini,

The Opti-Coat does leave a very deep and glossy finish and that's why more and more clients with Golf R's are getting it done !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Excellent work, really grand deep looking shine for such a light colour, love these Golfs, only thing it need two less doors to make it a perfect Golf :thumb:


Thanks mate ,

The two door Golf R should be coming soon 

Mario


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Nice work Mario, some excellent finished shots:thumb:


Thanks Nick,

Much appreciated mate, still considering Canon EOS 7D that's next on my shopping list :thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Really superb work there Mario , just love your details. :thumb:
> 
> The Blue came incredible deep , awesome correction.


Thanks Rui,

I love your details as well very inspiring and that makes me want to push the boundaries even further with what I do!

The Blue looks even wetter, deeper and glossier in real life :argie:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

slobodank said:


> nice color, nice reflection


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Fantastic work mate.


Thanks buddy , much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

As always Mario brilliant work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

mike swell said:


> As always Mario brilliant work


Thanks Mike ,

Your work is also brilliant buddy :thumb:

Mario


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Top work once more Mario. Bravo


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

You did it again Mario!Stunning finish!! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Top work once more Mario. Bravo


Thanks Prokopas, much appreciated mate !

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> You did it again Mario!Stunning finish!! :thumb:


Thanks Faysal,

The finish always comes up stunning with Opti-Coat Clear Coat Coating !
It just adds that extra dimension to the paint .

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, for your kind comments !


Best Regards

Mario


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish...


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish...


Thanks Tony :thumb:


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Seems my post got deleted 

Stunning work there mario:thumb:
Did you test the products i sent down to you?

clint.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Seems my post got deleted
> 
> Stunning work there mario:thumb:
> Did you test the products i sent down to you?
> ...


Thanks Clint ,

I did test the products you sent me it's just that I didn't post this car :wall:

Quite impressed with the results of these products mate !:thumb:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thanks from my client*

*This is the email I received today from my client !*

Hi Mario, hope you're well. I took the little beastie out for a drive in the hills (Kinglake to Gembrook) yesterday and she was in need of a wash today, so I got out my new autobrite foam lance and did 2 consecutive snow foam/wait/high-pressure rinse, however I found that she still needed a light chamois afterwards (I was very careful to always rinse the chamois well and in un-contaminated water, and I'll make sure to use a brand new chamois when I do the same again in a month or so)

So after what was overall an extremely easy wash, the result was absolutely breathtaking to say the least and I found it hard to turn away! : ) .. so thanks again for your spectacular work.

btw I'm not a member of the UK detailing forum, so feel free to post these pics up … the links are here:

Cheers,
Todd.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Stunning.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Clint :thumb:

Mario


----------

